# Using a humane twitch?



## BeckyD (12 December 2007)

I have never used a twitch before - I've seen the broom-handle ones used when i was a kid but have never tried myself.  YO has a broom-handle one but I'd rather try one of the newer style as then someone doesn't have to hold it.  But how do I do it?  How tight should it be?    

I need to try it for clipping, as he's still going beserk even though I've spent a month acclimatising him to the noise, vibration etc, it seems the actual clipping of hair is all too much.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (12 December 2007)

id sedate her - i only twitch to do things like faces and ears !! 

but use a stirrup actually x


----------



## 0ldmare (12 December 2007)

I cant say I am a regular using a twitch but a million years ago I worked for in a yard specialising in hunters and they used to regularly use a humane twitch to clip. The one they had actually had a sort of catch that you slid over and that held the twitch in place - so basically there was only 'one setting'. I have never seen a humane twitch without this, but it was pretty tight! Could you try sedating him instead? I always wonder if twitching really works in the long run to get them not to worry about something.


----------



## rabatsa (12 December 2007)

I have found that humane twitches fall off. A short handle about 10inch with twine on the other end to tie up to the side ring of the headcollar works for me, just make sure you fasten it with a quick release knot.


----------



## 1928sky (12 December 2007)

I hate the new style ones- if a horse tries to fight it you are in danger of being hit over the head with a nice bit of metal and it hurts!  Broom handle and baler twine much more effective- if he is scared of clipping you will need someone to hold him anyway so they can hold both horse and twitch.  If he is as scared as you say he is I'd prob go for sedation.


----------



## BeckyD (12 December 2007)

I had him sedated by the vet the first time round.  I'm trying alternatives!  

A stirrup?


----------



## BeckyD (12 December 2007)

Well supposedly a twitch should work - as it releases endorphins into the system to chill them out.  A bit like picking a cat up by the scruff of its neck.  In the end horses can fall asleep with them on (supposedly!).

Have tried sedation but at £80 a pop I'd just like to check out the alternatives...


----------



## Amymay (12 December 2007)

A twitch isn't really much help for clipping as the effect wears off after a while.

If the horse is that bad - sedate it.


----------



## showjump (12 December 2007)

Yep one of mine did not want to be clipped this year, i wouldnt of tried to twitch him, as he was just too bad. Tried acp, sedalin, none worked. Got vet to sedate him, so little fuss, and he was none the wiser as to what had happened!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Too many people get hurt trying to clip a naughty horse, its not woth it.


----------



## galaxy (12 December 2007)

If the horse only mildly fidgets, then a twitch might work.  Personally I use a commanche calmer (the headcollar one with the string under the top lip) on my horse just to help me clip his ears.  But I can actually do it without with a bit of an argument, which I prefer not to have. I prefer the headcollar to traditional twitches as ther's is nothing swinging around and my boy has never objected to having it put on.

With electrical cables etc around, if you horse does more more mildly fidget you really should have it sedated as it is dangerous for you and him.  A girl up my yard just can't desensitise her horse and has to wait to the beginning of december every year so she only has to have him sedated and clipped once.  This is really hard for her as he's a really hairy cob and she does a lot of dressage with him, but it's the only way as she doesn't want him sedated more than once.

The endorphins aren't that strong and if you're doing something the horse doesn't like I've never sen one fall asleep!


----------



## BeckyD (12 December 2007)

I was only going to do it for a few minutes at a time - I only want to take a tiny bit off!  Didn't like having to sedate him with chemicals but will do it if it's the only option.

Or maybe I'll just leave him hairy!

I wasn't really looking for advice on whether to twitch, just guidance on HOW you do it, but thank you anyway everyone.  I managed to find instructions on another forum - wish the blooming search worked on this one!!


----------



## BeckyD (12 December 2007)

Really - I saw that one advertised but couldn't figure how it would work...

There are so many conflicting views it's hard to know what's best.  

Thankfully I have cordless clippers so the electrocution risk is lower, it's just me getting knocked over as he walks one way then the next and swings round constantly!

I'm only trying the twitch - if it doesn't work I'm back to sedation.  Think I'll leave it later in year though next year - same as your friend.


----------



## galaxy (12 December 2007)

It's really easy.  It goes on over the ears as a headcollar and then the string just pops under the lip on the gums above the teeth.  No need to have it on light or anything.

I have seem some peoples horses have very sore gums after it being used too tightly (I saw one person use one to load their horse!  I didn't approve of that.  The horse had a very sore gum afterwards).  So you do need to be careful.  But I've never had a problem with mine.  It is so much easier to use than a traditional twitch.  I always find they fall off the whole time, where the horses are objecting.

It is worth trying, but I think people on here were just saying they doubted in their experience that it would work.


----------



## BeckyD (12 December 2007)

I doubt it'll work too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  but it's worth a try!  Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## jumpthemoon (12 December 2007)

It might be a better idea to ask the vet to send you some sedalin or acp in the post to clip, as an alternative to twitching - I realise that wasn't your question, but it would probably be easier than twitching and much cheaper than the vet coming out. ACP ony cost pence, as well - the stamp would be the most expensive thing


----------



## BeckyD (12 December 2007)

We tried sedalin the first time but it didn't seem to affect him at all (hence needing the vet sedation).  Is there a difference between sedalin and ACP?


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
We tried sedalin the first time but it didn't seem to affect him at all (hence needing the vet sedation).  Is there a difference between sedalin and ACP? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope!  Exactly the same except Sedalin comes in a nice little syringe (like wormer.)  It's ok for taking the edge of a horse that gets a bit twitchy with the twiddly bits - but no good for a horse that really freaks out.  The freak-out types CAN be cured - it's a combination of de-sensitisation and clipping/handling technique - but it takes time, patience and know-how.

We use quiet battery clippers, have the horse loose in the stable and just keep quietly following him around - if he feels 'in control' he won't panic!  That's a bit simplistic as explanations go - but it does work!


----------



## vieshot (12 December 2007)

Quote:
A twitch isn't really much help for clipping as the effect wears off after a while.

Sorry but ive got to disagree with you on this one. I have to twitch my older pony when he is clipped because he rears up, pulls back, spins and just generally goes nuts, but with a twitch he is absolutely perfect!
Its a broom handle type one that wraps round their top lip, works a treat!


----------



## GTs (12 December 2007)

A good kick in the gut works well too!


----------



## BeckyD (13 December 2007)

Oh  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I'll try and get some anyway, might just take the edge off him.  

Thanks for the encouragement, I really do hope I'll get him used to it in the end as he's so good to handle normally (just very ticklish!).  I've got the Moser Avalon which are nice and quiet battery ones and after a month's progressive work he's fine with me whilst he's loose in his box, switched on I can rub him all over and he doesn't mind - even his head.  But as soon as they start to cut, that's when he gets all fidgety and upset.

I'll carry on with the acclimatising, will try sedalin/ACP and probably a twitch, but if all else fails it'll be back to the vet sedation for next year.  I think I can make it through this winter without another clip as I'm not doing heavy work with him, just regular light work.


----------



## Vicki1986 (13 December 2007)

i'd sedalin him personally. 

you can't leave a twitch on for more than 5 mintues really so even if your just doing a bib clip it will be a palava.
if you leave it on for too long his nose will go blue/purple and the skin with blister, ouch.

i twitch my mare just to do her ears as she's not keen on that. makes it much less traumatic and i generally find after a few minutes having it on i can take it off and the 'effect' still lasts for a while mildly.

i use the old fashioned type, works better, if you twist it back on itself you can hook it through the headcollar's throat latch part if you have the type with a trigger clip at the throat.

the new human ones are naff - either that or im not doing it right. they just fall off whether someones holding them or not.


----------

